
Google and China: the attacks and their aftermath - icey
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/01/google-and-china-the-attacks-and-their-aftermath.ars
======
EricBurnett
This is a good overview of the issues so far. The inclusion of a link to a
Chinese newspaper's reporting of the issue
([http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2010-01/13/content_1280408...](http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2010-01/13/content_12804080.htm))
was especially welcome, as it was something I hadn't seen before.

------
nfnaaron
James Fallows, The Atlantic, says "For Chinese readers, let me emphasize again
my argument that China is not a 'threat' and that its development is good news
for mankind. But its government is on a path at the moment that courts
resistance around the world. To me, that is what Google's decision signifies."

Well said, and very true.

------
ojbyrne
Hillary Clinton says she "will be giving an address next week on the
centrality of Internet freedom in the 21st century"

Too bad about that whole ACTA thing.

